# Phun Physiology Phact #1



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Plants sense gravity through starch particles stored in structures called _Amyloplasts_.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I did not know that. Thank-you for posting


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Adding Amyloplast and it's associated words just grew the APC glossary. Thanks Phil


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Is this why they always grow upwards Phil?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Haven't they grown plants aboard the space shuttle? I wonder how that went.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Art,

Yes, that and effects of light sensors cause the plants to grow upward as long as the light it "up". For the most part they're how the plant knows which way to grow their roots and shoots. Theoretically, if you grew a plant in a 100% light controlled environment with the lights "down" the stem will grow downward toward the light and the roots would grow "down" toward gravity.

Cavan,
http://www.rednova.com/news/display/?id=122510

http://search.nasa.gov/nasasearch/search/search.jsp?nasaInclude=Growing+plants+in+zero+gravity


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

May as well go through all the "-plast" now Phil........Dacus(the lowly carrot)......mmmm, chromoplast......tanniferous idioblast, they don't taste nearly as good

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

One a week Tom, that's the trick.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Okay since we are talking the big gravity: Okay, now what is the term for sensing gravity in plants?

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=55133#post55133

I didn't even have to look in the book for the definitions!


----------

